# 59 SA Merckx MX Leader



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

It's taken awhile but I finally got the parts together. The white is actually pearl and there is a gold pinline around the letters. Will report back later with a ride report.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm torn by the carbon bits. But how can anyone knock Campy Record? And they match the black lettering. Damn I love that paint scheme. 

What bars are those?

I predict it will ride like a dream.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Chapeau my friend, chapeau. That is a beautiful bike and great choice on the set-up!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

magnificent machine, visually stunning paint and components scheme


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

That's really nice, any idea what the top tube turns out to be on a 59? Like 58 even?


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

jroden said:


> That's really nice, any idea what the top tube turns out to be on a 59? Like 58 even?


Very close. 57.8.


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

innergel said:


> What bars are those?


The bars are Nitto Noodles.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

profkrispy said:


> The bars are Nitto Noodles.


They are popular lately, for good reason. I put the same on my MXL. I love them so far. I routed my brake cables to the front of the bar though. Turns out I also unconsciously switched the braking to front brake = right hand. Fail.


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

profkrisp,
Do you have an idea of the origin of your colour scheme?

looks similar to Lempre, but they didn't have Merckx, did they?
Not Telekom, not Weinmann, any ideas?


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

ace70 said:


> profkrisp,
> Do you have an idea of the origin of your colour scheme?
> 
> looks similar to Lempre, but they didn't have Merckx, did they?
> Not Telekom, not Weinmann, any ideas?


I have no idea. I've looked around at the usual sites and can find nothing. My next step, I suppose, would be to send an e-mail to the Merckx factory and ask them. I'm more interested in the geometry. I have heard so much ofl Merckx century geometry but this bike has a really steep head tube angle. Did Merckx have a different stage race or criterium geometry? The bike rides incredibly well. I give up very little going uphill when compared to my LOOK 585. It's faster on the flats, once it's up to speed it wants to stay there, and much faster on the downhill. The LOOK, however, is more stable.


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

profkrispy said:


> I have no idea. I've looked around at the usual sites and can find nothing. My next step, I suppose, would be to send an e-mail to the Merckx factory and ask them. I'm more interested in the geometry. I have heard so much ofl Merckx century geometry but this bike has a really steep head tube angle. Did Merckx have a different stage race or criterium geometry? The bike rides incredibly well. I give up very little going uphill when compared to my LOOK 585. It's faster on the flats, once it's up to speed it wants to stay there, and much faster on the downhill. The LOOK, however, is more stable.


Very true, i have a Corsa 01 with the ovalised BB lug, i think they have the same geometry as the MXL, and it is sweet. Would be interesting to do some research and measurement and do the sums.
The Corsa has a small amount of flex, but has the same ability to go up hills. 
Interesting thing is, i got the frame from Rashid in SA a year ago and had the same fork problems that others had. I found a MX Leader fork and put that on the Corsa, quite stable, be interested to put a full Leader side by side with the corsa and check the ride.


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry to hijack thread, just very interested in this colour scheme,

Have just taken possession of a 56cm MX Leader in the same colour  .

Have been in contact with Gita and they seem to think this Pink, White, Blue is the early Team Telekom colors from 92 to 94. They stated in 95 the color changed to the Pink, White, Grey/ Charcoal.

Have had a good look around at the cadre and tears for gears site, and the info on those sites seems to contradict Gita. Maybe different colours US to Europe, a possibility?

Also tried to find some details of those years jerseys, team bikes, etc, but no go.

Anyone help?


----------



## DirtyDigglers (Oct 31, 2007)

I believe it is a Domex Wienmann color scheme from about 1993? Their jerseys were a blue green yellow scheme. This bike is awesome. One of my favorite color schemes next to the Motorola. Holla



ace70 said:


> Sorry to hijack thread, just very interested in this colour scheme,
> 
> Have just taken possession of a 56cm MX Leader in the same colour  .
> 
> ...


----------

